# Nelson Sauvin hops anyone ever used them?



## heshtek (21/5/14)

Got some Nelson Sauv hops on ebay. The breakdown is they were cheap but 2013 stock. Vacuum sealed so hopefully they are ok. It was an impulse buy and I hope they are ok. I suppose i mainly wanted to use them as an aromatic hop rather than a bittering hop. Has anyone had any experience with them? There doesn't seem to be much info on them kicking around the interweb at the moment.


----------



## stakka82 (21/5/14)

Never heard of them.


----------



## Yob (21/5/14)

really?


----------



## acarey (21/5/14)

good for bittering. Acquired taste when used as a flavour hop.


----------



## elcarter (21/5/14)

You either love it or hate it.

Single hop and enjoy it.

There's plenty of info out there on the interwebs.


----------



## Crofty (21/5/14)

Local manly brewery, Dad&Dave's has a beer called #1 Pale ale.... It's a SMASH Nelson pale ale... 

Quite a Fruity flavour, I get passionfruit, but could be off the mark.


----------



## CrookedFingers (21/5/14)

Do you like Fat Yak ?


If so, your answer lies somewhere in that stubby.


CF


----------



## neo__04 (21/5/14)

Ohh I love it.

Try this and enjoy - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/199-nelson-sauvin-summer-ale/


----------



## Yob (21/5/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Do you like Fat Yak ?
> 
> 
> If so, your answer lies somewhere in that stubby.
> ...


Maybe if you can find one that's been in a fridge for a few years... Insipid shit these days


----------



## Kiwifirst (21/5/14)

I brought a six pack of pilsner over in NZ that was heavily dosed with them. i struggled with it, tasted like my wife had tipped her wine into my glass.

If i was using them for the first time, i would be erring on the side of caution with my amounts. Maybe one pellet in a stainless steel air tight container?

Seriously though, they are a unique taste, i can taste a fruity sav blanc flvour, certainly when the beer warmed up some, i found it over powering, which meant i drank them quick out the fridge as cold as possible.

i think it clear, that i wasn't a fan. But that isn't to say i wont try with them on a maltier beer, but not with a crisp pilsner.


----------



## lukiferj (21/5/14)

To my tastes it is incredibly winey. Not a big fan. Have used them a couple of times but probably wouldn't again. Have tasted some decent darker beers which hide some of the winey taste but nothing to make me buy another pack. Plenty of other hops which I prefer, but it's a personal thing.


----------



## heshtek (21/5/14)

Hmm maybe not what i was hoping for but at least I didn't pay too much for them. Thats what you get for buying things on ebay after having a few


----------



## CrookedFingers (21/5/14)

Yob said:


> Maybe if you can find one that's been in a fridge for a few years... Insipid shit these days


Agree


----------



## Kiwifirst (21/5/14)

I agree with lukiferj. If I had some to use, (like if I just brought them on ebay) I would use them in something bigger than a standard ale. I think they could add some interesting flavour in the background to a big malt bill, just to add a bit of fruitiness, I think that is your best bet IMHO, try to hide the wine flavour and only bring out the fruit.


----------



## heshtek (21/5/14)

Christ this feedback is not good. Sounds like I've bought the worst hop available.


----------



## CrookedFingers (21/5/14)

I like it. 
Don't go heavy with it.

Try and find recipes that use it and have a crack !


CF


----------



## Yob (21/5/14)

heshtek said:


> Christ this feedback is not good. Sounds like I've bought the worst hop available.


Like galaxy, can be used well in moderation, it doesn't go well in large doses, a little will go a long way, I've used it to good effect with pine hops in the past, Chinook, simcoe but haven't used it in over a year I rekon.

It's not a bad hop if you treat it with respect.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/5/14)

Used Nelson Sav when it first came out....6yrs ago

Very strong.

Not a hop I would use for flav or aroma.

Use it like POR...but the name gives an indication to its strong flavour.


----------



## Pogierob (21/5/14)

heshtek said:


> Thats what you get for buying things on ebay after having a few


= the sum total of my entire ebay purchase history.


----------



## slcmorro (21/5/14)

I've got a DSGA hopped with NS and Cascade, 10gm of each at 20 no-chill and it's fine. NS can be mega overpowering, but used in small amounts it adds complexity in my limited experience. Don't stress.


----------



## Crusty (21/5/14)

I use it quite a bit.
I cube hopped it with cascade & dry hopped with it on the same beer.
It can be overpowering so don't go nuts if you want it for aroma.
I've found it settles down with a bit of age. I had a 150 lashes clone @ two weeks in the keg & the hops were pretty harsh & I didn't like it to be honest but @ week four, it had mellowed out quite a bit & the beers great.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/5/14)

Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of the Galaxy Pale Ale.

Use it well and it's very rewarding.


----------



## Tahoose (21/5/14)

Less is more, I have found out after I over hopped late with nelson Sauvin on 3 different beers.

Mind you have a Nelson Sauvin/citra ale, which has a light body 4.5% and I that is seriously sessionable it's not funny.


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/14)

Very bad purchase. PM me for my address and I will dispose of them for you.


----------



## vorno (22/5/14)

I havent used it for a while but have done loads of experimenting in the past. It works good in beers around the 4 - 5 1/2% with late hopping and dry hop. Dont like it as a bittering hop as I always found it harsh. Use it in the last 20 mins of the boil and definately no more than 30% IBU's. It's a very fruity hope (Grape), but it's nice to have variety eh. It also goes well in small amounts with any of the big american citrusy hops. Try the 'Knapstein Reserve Lager' you will find it at Dans. That will give you a good idea of the aroma and flavour. Cheers


----------



## Tilt (22/5/14)

It's great in an easy drinking PA. Small bittering additions as a first wort hop (10-20g in a 20l batch) and then paired with something citrusy or piney late in a 1 : 3-5 ratio (I like 10gNS to 40g motueka @ 10mins and flame out). Not so good as a dry hop - it muddles other flavours.
Try a Knappsteins reserve lager to get an idea of NS done well.
I've heard it said NS is like MSG for beer, used right it makes all the other flavours pop.


----------



## JaseH (22/5/14)

I used about 300gm of it in a black IPA once - not surprisingly it was a bit much!

Try Kooinda's black IPA - great use of NS, unlike mine.


----------



## coopsomulous (22/5/14)

This is one of my favourite hops at the moment. I use it for flavour and aroma additions but only in small amounts. In fact im using it tonight in a pale ale - along wilth POR and Centennial. Dont know if I would be brave enough to use it in a single hop beer.

Coopers Celebration Ale is a good example where they have got the balance right with this hop.


----------



## yankinoz (22/5/14)

I second the idea of trying it in small amounts.

As an aroma hop I like it, but prefer others in hop-forward styles like APAs and AIPAs. Try it and see how you like it.

The winey taste comes out even when you use it as a bittering hop and can be a nice background for aroma hops added at -20 or -15 minutes. I liked it paired with Amarillo in a blonde, but too much could be cloying.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/5/14)

I'll clarify what I meant last night (on a phone, with a couple under the belt, watching TV).

My recipe is a good one for using Nelson in good doses. That's the name of it.

Nelson is a less is more hop. A reasonable dry hopper (though I'd probably prefer Citra for that), great as a flavour addition, aroma addition. Bittering can be a little harsh, but certainly not like Galaxy in that respect.

Generally I use it at 10 minutes (assuming chill), with another hop and use a more neutral hop (or a pine/resinous hop) for bittering at 30-60 minutes (APA-AIPA). Works a treat.

Fantastic hop, but don't use like Citra, less is more. And I love the comment about making other hops pop. #gold


----------



## pcmfisher (22/5/14)

I find Nelson works well with Cascade or Amarillo. I don't find the bitterness as overly harsh.

Say,
20g Nelson @60 min
20g Amarillo @ 10
20g Amarillo @0

or
30g Cascade @60
30g Nelson @10
30g Cascade @5


----------



## MrTwalky (22/5/14)

I love NS. The first beer I made with it was an 11L SMaSH trial batch (recipe below). Turned out really well, pleasant and fruity, however it needed a depth of flavour to compliment it, so as stated in previous posts, use with Cascade, Amarillo or Simcoe. I highly recommend doing a small SMaSH to try out a new hop. It really helps!

- 2.6kg 2 Row (can't remember which)
- 14g Nelson Sauvin @ 60 mins
- 10g Nelson Sauvin @ 15 mins
- 15g Nelson Sauvin @ 1 min
- ½ Whirlflock Tab at 15 mins
- Safale US-05 (got 6% abv)


----------



## heshtek (22/5/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'll clarify what I meant last night (on a phone, with a couple under the belt, watching TV).
> 
> My recipe is a good one for using Nelson in good doses. That's the name of it.
> 
> ...


If i want to use it as a dry hopper for aroma and maybe a tiny bit of flavour in a 23litre brew how much would you recommend i use? Somewhere around the 20 gram mark or more?


----------



## warra48 (22/5/14)

Buy a cheap bottle of Sauvignon Blanc wine, and you've got the flavour and aroma of Nelson Sauvin.

I used it once, and never again. It's like they say, you either love it or hate it. I don't love it, but you may well do. No way of knowing without trying.


----------



## mosto (22/5/14)

I think the Pilsner Kiwifirst may be referring to could be Macs Hop Rocker, which has a unique flavour which I believe comes from the use of Nelson Sauvignon, but it's a flavour I really like. I've never actually brewed with it, but have some in the freezer I plan to try at some stage. My staple brew is a POR/Galaxy combo, so as I tribute to ANZAC Day I was going to sub in the Nelson Sauv for the Galaxy to get the Aussie/Kiwi link, but never got to brew it in time. Maybe next year


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/5/14)

heshtek said:


> If i want to use it as a dry hopper for aroma and maybe a tiny bit of flavour in a 23litre brew how much would you recommend i use? Somewhere around the 20 gram mark or more?


No more than 20g, if you have cascade, another 20g of that should do the trick. But....




warra48 said:


> It's like they say, you either love it or hate it. I don't love it, but you may well do. No way of knowing without trying.


Keep this in mind. I love it, there's a number of other brewers who do (and excellent brewers including Ross). Others can't stand it (and there are also some excellent brewers in this camp).

A gently gently approach will help.


----------



## Kudzu (22/5/14)

I think 8Wired's Hopwired IPA has a healthy does of NS, amongst other NZ varieties. That's a pretty good drop if you ask me.


----------



## The Village Idiot (22/5/14)

Used in a Pale, bittered with Magnum then Nelson 15g @10 min and 20g @ flame out.(no chill) Brewmate says it was 38 IBU but didn't seem that high ...... lovely


----------



## Steve (22/5/14)

Once you're used to it its a great hop. It is an in your face hop if you use to much. I remember doing Ross's Nelsons Summer ale (think that was its named) and I didn't like it. Reminded me of dishwashing detergent. I then did a few more over the years and toned them down and did a Nelsons Bastard ale which I put into a NSW Xmas Ale swap which was well received. So use it in moderation and its a bloody lovely hope.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## wereprawn (22/5/14)

warra48 said:


> Buy a cheap bottle of Sauvignon Blanc wine, and you've got the flavour and aroma of Nelson Sauvin.
> 
> I used it once, and never again. It's like they say, you either love it or hate it. I don't love it, but you may well do. No way of knowing without trying.


I had the same result . Dry hopped with 20g in 19ltr. To me it was undrinkable. ( luckily i have a piss head mate who drank the keg ) .So as others have suggested go easy on it. I would not go any higher than 10g in 23ltr to see if you like it .


----------



## Kiwifirst (23/5/14)

mosto said:


> I think the Pilsner Kiwifirst may be referring to could be Macs Hop Rocker,


I tried that this trip and that wasn't too bad. The one I was thinking about could have been a Tuatara Pilsner, but it would have been a couple years back now.


----------



## DU99 (23/5/14)

making a fat yak clone with them in it..let you know how it goes.


----------



## Vini2ton (23/5/14)

New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc, has by some, said to taste of cat's piss on a gooseberry bush. I reckon the hop is well named. Blend and go sparingly at first. Mellows after a while in my opinion to something better. Geez bloody wine again.


----------



## Dave70 (26/5/14)

I fell into the trap of mores better using NS in a simple APA. It's not. The fruity, winey flavor kicked the shit of malt and turned it into an unbalanced fruit salad. 
A fruit salad of lemon, bitter melon and grapefruit. 
It's_ just _drinkable.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

Yeah...NS is not the best hope for high IBU late addition beers...a bit like POR...

But when used properly , like POR it is good.


----------



## Blitzer (26/5/14)

Nah, I enjoy that winey taste in the back of a summer ale or a saison. Definitely for light drinking beers, or if you are Kooinda a black IPA.


----------



## KevinR (26/5/14)

Used 12 grams last weak in a 150 lashes clone recipe I got from Mark. Smells good at this stage.
Kev


----------



## Tahoose (26/5/14)

12g should be ok,

I used 20g as a 0min addition along with cascade, the aroma was awesome, but I found the flavour too winey. 

Give it time though if its too much as it mellows well.


----------



## Markbeer (30/5/14)

Wow. I use 50g at 7 mins, 50g at 3 and 50g at flameout in a 20l batch.

Guava is what I get. Similar to passionfruit.

The beer takes on the catty/cat piss smell. 

Then a month later is amazingly refreshing.

Ties with amarillo as my favourite hop.


----------



## BottloBill (30/5/14)

slcmorro said:


> I've got a DSGA hopped with NS and Cascade, 10gm of each at 20 no-chill and it's fine. NS can be mega overpowering, but used in small amounts it adds complexity in my limited experience. Don't stress.


spot on! with the cascade it works fine in my experience....


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/5/14)

I love the hop, this weekend I'm filling my Randall with it


----------



## heshtek (30/6/14)

Well for anyone that cares I finally tasted my brew today. It was a coopers original lager with 1kg BE2 and 250g DME. I dry hopped with Nelson on day 7 and left them in there for 5 days. I went a bit pussy on the amount i used (10g) because of the mixed response I got on here about them. They have been described as Gooseberry with cat piss and white wine. I hate white wine and when I bottled it I could definately get a strong whiff on champagne. Fortunately the finished product doesn't smell of white wine but does smell and taste a little like gooseberry (without the cat piss thank god). Would I use Nelson again? Hell yes. Maybe next time I'll use a little more.


----------



## heshtek (30/6/14)

Oh yeah and I didn't bag them when I put them in. I chucked them in nude............................................... sexy


----------



## Markbeer (1/7/14)

You either like them or don't. I have had over 200g in a 20lt batch.

They are a polarising hop like Amarillo.

Women love them too.


----------

